# Team Associated RC 8.2 Feedback !!!



## Asbar 23 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi guys, as of now i am runnig a Ofna Hyper 7 for 1/8 buggy racing. I am looking for a new buggy for, better newer designe, perfomance and better parts availability. I am really looking into the New Team Associated RC 8.2, I would really be thankfull if someone could give me some feedback over this new buggy, also if you could give me your recomendations, or any sort of advise. Thank you...


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

The rc8.2 is an awesome buggy! Also check out the new mugen mbx6r. U cant go wrong with either buggy.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Howdy Asbar. I have the older version and it works ok.


----------



## Asbar 23 (Jul 7, 2010)

*RC8 vs RC8.2*

if you had to compare the older version to the newer one, than would it really matter much or, i should just go for the new one, cause if i go for the older one than i get it it used for cheap, but either one new coast above $400, so if it is new than it will have to be the newer one.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

The rc8 is ok but Rc8.2 is the way to go it has tons of updates in geometry and parts 1 of the top drivers around here and nationally drives 1. But the mugen is a very good too. keepings in mind that the rc8.2 is a kit (u have to assemble it) and the mugen comes put together


----------



## Asbar 23 (Jul 7, 2010)

*RC8.2 vs Mugen MBX6R*

ok so i researched a liitle bit about the mugen, and it seems to be more expensive than the RC8.2, also the parts are more expensive as well. And which ever i decide on it will have to be a kit, so i get the best uprgrades, and the mugen is not assemeled it is just like the RC8.2 kit, which requires assembly.
I really don't mind taking the time out to assemble the kit, becuase it will help me know around the car, its parts functionality, and so on etc...


----------



## team420! (Apr 30, 2010)

You can get a great deal on a 8ight 2.0 for 399$ at AMain. With the 25$ off code that brings you down to 375$ for a great vehicle with tons of support and part availability. Mikes carries parts locally and most online shops have all the Losi parts available.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Asbar, the Hyper 7 is a very forgiving and stable buggy and the RC8 or Mugen both have the same characteristics. You won't have to change your style of driving if you get either of those kits, if budget is a concern get a Hotbodies Hara Edition. Tons of lightened parts included, very stable and retails for under $400 and parts are very cheap and easy to find not to mention tough as nails.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*well*

If you like the associated 8.2 go ahead and get it. It's the national champ for goodness sakes, and it looks really smooth and easy to drive fast based on my observations at the track. Building it is half the fun. enjoy...


----------



## trunghuynh (Aug 24, 2011)

Where is a code for Amainhobbies to get $25 off the losi buggy??


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

I looked at amain and did not see a losi 2.0 for 399.00


----------



## Asbar 23 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Hot Bodied D8*

ok i also checked out the hot bodies D8 and it looks very nice as well. Man this is a very hard choice to make. But definitley the mugen is coasts way too much for me, now its D8 vs RC8.2....:headknock


----------



## team420! (Apr 30, 2010)

eflore said:


> I looked at amain and did not see a losi 2.0 for 399.00


You have to put it in you shopping cart to get the price to show. Notice the MAP (minmum advertised pricing)...it is the lowest allowed price they can post until put into your shopping cart. It's currently running for 399.99.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Check out the Agama A8 Evo as well...........performs like a Losi but is more stable.

I think you're gonna be disappointed in how slopped out the Associated gets after just minimal use.

For $400-450 street price, the Losi, Agama, and Mugen are the way to go!

Hot Bodies are decent cars, but are not quite on the same level as the others.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

From what I have seen CV, the new AE plastics are hands down MUCH better than when we ran them. That said, the Mugen is an awesome kit!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I would have thought so too Nick but I have heard from two different people that have the new 8.2's and said that they still slop out really quick.

But I don't have one and haven't run an Associated in 2 years, so I guess it's just here-say at this point LOL


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, I know the at least look much better than they used to. But I haven't heard either way about how they actually wear. So, true, it is all hearsay right now lol.


----------



## jcmgroom (Nov 25, 2011)

Hot Bodies are decent cars, but are not quite on the same level as the others

Sorry CV, BUT, I owned both ,the 2.0 losi and the mbx6, and the performance, handling , durability, of the hara is just as good as the other big names that kits and parts cost 45-60% more. I know!!, the way I drive I have to have somthing strong, LOL


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Cv what u mean by "slop out"?


----------



## Asbar 23 (Jul 7, 2010)

interesting keep going guys, the more I know, the better, lol


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

No car is superior to any other. All cars have their strengths and weaknesses. Find a car that fits your driving style and go with that.

Hot bodies came within 2 seconds of winning the WC back to back. So I'm pretty sure the car is just as good.


----------



## trunghuynh (Aug 24, 2011)

Everything I've read so far has been really helpful for me. It's always interesting to hear what cars are recommended by the drivers and what people think about the cars they drive. I've been into RC cars for only 1.5 years and only recently join harc races so I'm super new to everything. So take everything with a grain of salt.
Like its been said many times before all of the buggies mentioned in this thread are great buggies. As with personal preferences, everybody's got an opinion about what is "best" buggy out there. Instead of just just trying to buy the best buggy out there, pick one of the buggies recommend on this thread and get out on the track and drive it. As with most of the people I've met at the track, they eventually move from one buggy to another buggy. So the buggy you buy now might not be the buggy you drive in 1 year. I personally started driving a rc8 when I first started and had a great time with and learned a massive amount about driving until I moved onto losi 8ight 2.0 buggy. To be totally honest, I chose the buggy because I saw a lot people with them so figured it couldn't be that bad. I love this buggy but every time I head out to the track, somebody's driving the latest buggy on the market, extolling he virtues of how that buggy is so much better than this buggy or that. Of course it is tempting to just go out and buy the latest and greatest but perception changes so quickly. Last year when I started going to Mike's hobby shop, everyone was into Mugen seiki mbx6 and now everyone is jumping on the agama a8 Evo bandwagon. So it's not that the mugen got any worse, it's just a different flavor of the month. In essence, any of the buggies that people here recommend are good buggies, just get out there and drive at the tracks and start learning. Don't try to over think it. I've been guilty of that myself. Hope this helps.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.846590,-95.577548


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I switch cars every 12-18 months on average just to try out new things and such. I also used to flip RC cars on ebay and RC tech and I still do. I have had the luxury of either building, disassembling and doing a thorough cleaning, or doing testing on just about every car out there. The only cars I can say I've never had in my possession is the new Serpent buggy, and maybe a few obscure cars like JQ or Durango. It is my experience that the golden rule of "you get what you pay for" applies to RC as well. HOWEVER, it is not a linear scale! Meaning, you would think that if you pay twice as much for a car, it should be twice as good or last twice as long before needing a rebuild.....this is NOT the case! 

My experience has shown me that it is more like $300-350 street/ebay price gets you a good starting point car that will be durable enough to race and will perform with the big boys if set up and treated properly. $400-600 gets you a more refined machine, that parts tend to wear a little less slowly, the machining on everything is done a little better, and overall the car handles just a little better. $600-800 gets you a top-level car that has all of the high-end components that you could buy, but you have to be at a high skill-level to appreciate and feel what these things actually do for your lap times. Most of us fall into that $400-600 category based on overall value of price vs. performance.

I used to sell high-end audio equipment back in my college days, and it was the same case there. You could get a great sounding set of speakers for say $300, that sounded 90% as good as the most expensive stuff. To get something that sounds 95% as good, meant you had to spend TWICE as much money. To get the top end stuff, you had to spend 4 times as much money! So again, it is not a linear type thing.

Asbar, coming from the Hyper 7, you will be blown away with any of the major brand cars out there. But like Jason said, you will find a ***** in every one of them's armor!

Good luck buddy! My $.02 is I would start with something that fits your budget, but is proven durable and a decent performer, and that you know you can get help with at most tracks. Given that, I think you will find the most support in Houston in this order: 1st Mugen, 2nd Losi/Associated, 3rd Agama/Hot Bodies/Serpent, 4th Kyosho. On any given day, any one of those cars can win a race, so you won't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## trunghuynh (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree with cv! Good stuff man.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.846257,-95.577965


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AE's have always been known to get sloppy pretty quick. Back in my 10th scale days I had the biggest collection of motor shims you ever saw. I had to spend more time shimming, filing and fitting compared to my Losi's, but if I spent that extra time doing that, my cars were always tight. I'm anal about that.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Gary said:


> always tight. I'm anal about that.


Come on Gary you need to clean it up a little hahahaha. 

As for the topic.....you get what you pay for. Buy a top end car get a top end car. Try and save some bucks and the parts will nickle and dime you till you go broke.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

^^^ Funny guy! lol


----------



## Asbar 23 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Thanks cv*

Thank you cv that was really helpfull. !!!


----------



## Texas Anvil (Sep 24, 2011)

Yea the new rc8.2 is really good. Im right now on the Team C T8 and T8E and I love it 
http://www.teamcracing.net/index.ph...ategory_id=60&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=71


----------



## Asbar 23 (Jul 7, 2010)

i dont know about team c, sounds like a new brand, i dont know i f i should trust it.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

If you are kind of new to RC and want to stay in it then my advice would be to keep away from unknown manufactures. You will have issues that will frustrate you. Stick with name brand and you will have part support at the track by fellow racers. Buy off the brand stuff and be prepared to buy 2 cars so you have a spare. If you have to mail order parts because no one carries them you won't get you back on track race day


----------



## Asbar 23 (Jul 7, 2010)

yea i taotally agree. i am strongly considering the HB D8 Atsushi Hara edition, and the RC8.2, it just depends on what i decide for my budget, I like the losi 8 2.0, but i have heard its not as though as these two.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

For the price and the availability of parts, I still recommend the RC8BE FT. Unless your a top tier driver, you would never notice the difference between this, and the 8.2. And it's only $350 with free shipping.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXZWX3&P=0


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

To late for me allrdy ordered the 8.2e could have some $ oh well im sure it will b fine even tho im not that good of a driver lol


----------

